# John Deere 110 Attachments??



## John Deere 110

*Hi Guys I have a 1968 JD 110 basic Lawn Tractor With All Manual Lift 8HP Kolher i was wondering what Attachments are available for it??

Thanks in Adv

JL  :tractorsm *


----------



## John Deere 110

*Any Thing Guys *


----------



## JDGnut

I'll have to ask Dad.. but he has a rear lift system for his.. I think all we have left is the 1 bottom plow for it.. but it pinned between the sides, and have a bolt that slid through the lifting slot on the back.. Somewhere we had a rear attachment that was like a culivator... Before he moved south, we had a front mount snowblower, and front blade... We took a walk behind tiller, and built mounting for it, and mounted it behinded the 110.. (somewhere the engine went bad in the tiller, and it was scrapped.) 
I'll try to get name of the lifting system.. 
Bryan


----------



## John Deere 110

Thanks Bryan


----------



## JDGnut

The part that attaches to the tractor is a JD part.. the plow was a Brinly... The Tractor really can't pull it... 
Bryan


----------



## John Deere 110

I am getting the att just for show tho so would it be okay for that


----------



## JDGnut

Haha.. Yea.. Dad said the same thing.. its just for show.. He just painted the plow.. painted it JD colors... He's got the flier with all the attachments.. I'll see if I can get some pictures up.. He said the snowblower (other than the mower deck) was the best thing he used on the little tractor..


----------



## JDGnut

Pictures of Dad's 110.. The plow is now painted...


----------



## John Deere 110

Looks Very Nice, What yr Is It a 65, 66 or 67


----------



## rocking 416




----------



## rocking 416

There is my 1972 john deere 110 hydraulic lift i think thats the first year they went to sqaure fenders i may be wrong


----------



## rocking 416




----------



## JDGnut

John Deere 110 said:


> Looks Very Nice, What yr Is It a 65, 66 or 67


67.. Dad bought it about 73.. it was his main mower untill 88 when he bought a 750 with a 272 finishing mower, but it still pulled lots of mowing duty.. in 2003 I bought a well used 314... a few rounds with it, and he was looking for a hydro.. and he picked up a 318.. and the 110 got moved to the barn... things have shuffled around, and I passed the 314 on, Dad passed th 318 down to me.. and he bought a 797... 
Somewhere along the line I picked up a spare short block for the 110.. Dad rebuilt it and just switched it into the 110.. hadn't ran much since 2004-5..


----------



## John Deere 110

Very Nice 72 110 rocking 416, Looks Just Like Mine, lol, How Do u Like It??

And JDGnut Its Nice To Hear About Retiring The Old Girl, Mine Worked For 40 Yrs Before Retirement, So I Pulled The Engine Apart(Still Stock No One Has Been In There But Me) & Rebuilding The Engine & Still Making The 110 Look Better. What Are ur Thoughts On The 314 & 318, I didnt Hear To Many Good Things About There Ohan Engines Or The 300 Series Lawn Tractors At All, I Have a 214 With a Kohler 14 Horse & It Runs Strong Its Basically a 110 But Different Engine Model # & Look, Lots Of Power The 100 & 200 Series Are Great As Is The 400 Series, 300 On The Other Hand Didnt Hear To Many Good Things About Them, So If u Wouldnt Mind To Say Weither They Are Any Good Much Appreciated

Thanks 

JL


----------



## GT-MAN-1967

*Hello the first year of the 110-112 Square Pan JD's was 1968....*


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Nice pictures all of you! I had a chance to buy a 1967, but the guy was a bit expensive. I know they're collectors items, but good gawl! Anyways! They are super cool looking and very well built. I was impressed.


----------



## JDGnut

John Deere 110.. Sorry.. I haven't been back here in a while.. I have both a 314 and 318.. (Gave the 314 to my Mother in law) (Dad handed down the 318 to me when he bought a 797.) 
They are both good machines, I like the 318.. but I think the cost of repairing the Onan engine is the downfall... The engine in the 314 is good.. but still a splash lube engine.. Mine has a ton of hours on it.. and drinks a little oil, but still runs good.. I always wanted to put a bigger deck on it, it just had the 38/39in deck.. my 318 has a 50in which is nice... but I'm getting tired of mowing 3 acres with it.. Maybe next yr, I'll get a Z-Trak... (I've said that for a few yrs too.. haha..) 
Bryan


----------



## John Deere 110

Hey No Worries JD Gnut, That Great To Hear, But ya Those Onan Engines I Heard a few bad things about them but if it works no worries & a bit of oil is nothing until it gets worse lol, but it wont happen for awhile


----------



## Rods

Hi i'm looking for a sycle for my round fender 67 112 or 110 if any one knows ..


----------



## Rods

*JDGnut*



JDGnut said:


> Pictures of Dad's 110.. The plow is now painted...


that is one very cool john deere:bigusa:


----------

